# Binky Patrol Long island chapter needs help with organizing



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am the Area Coordinator for the Long Island chapter of Binky Patrol. Binky Patrol is a national non-profit organization, making blankets for children in hospitals and shelters. Currently, we REALLY need help organizing fabric... (yes I know this is knitting Paradise, not Quilters Paradise!) So I ask you, Anyone in the Smithtown, NY area willing to help sort fabric squares by color into bins once a week with me?


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

I would, but sorry your too far away!

Oh no, don't tell me there is a Quilters Paradise!

I have not long started on here and get less and less done due to the time I spend on here!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck, Awesomepunk, 
Binky PAtrol is a wonderful organization! I am a member of the Newark, Ohio chapter, even though I live in NJ!!).
I wish I was close enough to help.... MoMo


----------



## Sheshe (Aug 13, 2011)

I am retired and a knitter/weaver with time to spare. And I live near Smithtown. I would love to help. [email protected]


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

LET'S ALL REMEMBER TO PM EACH OTHER, NOT OPENLY POST OUR EMAIL ADDRESSES. I LOVE ALL YOU TRUSTING SHARERS BUT THIS IS NOW.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I live close to Smithtown also, but my 'dance card' is really full.
will pass info on to my friends. Have you tried local church groups? or How about the Smithtown Quilters?


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a BF that lives in Holtsville, I'll send this info on to her. I don't know if she'll answer this week because I know she went to Delaware to visit her sister at the shore this week.
I'm formerly from Lk Ronkonkoma, my kids went to Sachem S.D. I worked at Suffolk Ctny Civil Svs in Happauge before I moved here to KY - 22 yrs ago! Wish I could help also.


----------

